# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه هفتگی رایگان(برای خودم حدود 1 میلیون در اومد برای شما دوستان رایگان هزینه:دعا

## Amin 95

سلام به همه دوستان گل کنکوری 95 و96 (اونا که از الان دارن به کحوب میان جلو)


میگن هر کسی تو زندگیش 2 تو  9 ماه مهم داره

اولیش تو شکم مادرشه که ماهیتش شکل میگیره

و دومی 9 ماه منتهی به کنکور که هویتش ایجاد میشه

خواستم در دومی کمکی بهتون بکنم خخخ


اینم هفته اولش ببخشید بد خطه مشاورم خیلی بد خطه خخ

محتوای هفته اول رو روزانه مینوسم

اول بگم سه شنبه های من آفم

چهارشنبه: خواندن مولکول زیستی   شیمی:ساختار اتم خواندن   ریاضی: دنباله 25 تست   

این تایم صبحش بود حالا تایم عصر

ایمنی فاگوزیست

ساختار اتم تایم دوم خواندن

نور خواندن 

این برنامه ثابت چهار شنبه هر روز 4 اختصاصی رو دارید

اما برنامه خورده کاری

هر روز سی مین زبان انگلیسی ترجیحا کلوز وردینگ 

روزی 5 الی 10 تست تست قرابت

روزی 5 الی 10 صفحه از کتاب دستور زبان هامون سبطی 						

اما روز 5 شنبه هفته اول

مولکول زیستی 50 تست
ساختار اتم 35 تست
دنباله 25 تست
ایمنی فاگو(75 صفحست برام تو 5 نوبت 15 صفحه ای گذاشته)
شیمی 35 تست دیگه ساختار اتم
و نور 30 تست

اون خورده کاری ها که بالا گفتم هم که مشترکه تو هر روز 						

اما روز 5 شنبه هفته اول

مولکول زیستی 50 تست
ساختار اتم 35 تست
دنباله 25 تست
ایمنی فاگو(75 صفحست برام تو 5 نوبت 15 صفحه ای گذاشته)
شیمی 35 تست دیگه ساختار اتم
و نور 30 تست

اون خورده کاری ها که بالا گفتم هم که مشترکه تو هر روز 						

یک شنبه

سلول(فصل 2 زیست دوم) 50 تست

خواص 35 تست 

آمار 25 تست

ایمنی فاگو

خواص 35 تست

نور 30 تست 						

دوشنبه

بافت خواندن

خواص 35 تست

آمار 25 تست

زیست فاگو بخش آخر (15 صفحه آخر)

خواص 35 تست

نور 30 تست

----------


## Amin 95

این هفته دومش


زیست بافت 60 تست

شیمی استو خواندن

دنباله 10 تست

عصبی فاگو

استو 35 تست

سینماتیک به شیوه تمرینی کار کنید

از این هفته خورده کاری علاوه بر قرابت و زبان آرایه و شبی 5 مساله شیمی هم اضافه میشه 						


حالا پنج شنبه

زیست بافت 70 تست

شیمی یونی خواندن

دنباله 10 تست

عصبی فاگو زیست

یونی 40 تست

نور 10 تس به شیوه ضربدر 4 						


جمعه زیست خ پروتین سازی

یونی خواندن مثلا روز قبل رو بذارید کتاب
امروز درسنامه مبتکران یا پارت بندیش کنید

دنباله 10 تست به شیوه ضربدر 4(یعنی از دل یه تست 4 تست در بیار بگو اگه به  جای براکت قدر مطلق بود یا منفی مثبت عوض میشد وکلا آنالیز دقیق کن)

عصر کارگاه هدفگذاری(قول که متن حرفایی کارگاه رو براتون بذارم خیلی حرفاش  قشنگه مشاورم از 230 قبولی پزشکی ودندون ودارو مشهد 80 تاش مال اینه تحقیقم  کردم مطمنم)

بعد کارگاه نور 10 تس به شیوه ضربدر 4 						


شنبه 

زیست خواندن پروتین (چون حجیمه دو تایم گذاشته)

یونی 40 تست 

ریاضی 10 تست دنباله

عصبی فاگو

سینتیک خواندن

نور 10 تست 						



یک شنبه 

زیست پروتین 70 تست

یونی 40 تست

دنباله 10 تست(منبع من خیلی سبزه که 156 تا تست دنباله داره  فکر کنم

دینی دوم

عصبی فاگو 

سینتیک 40 تست

نور 10 تس 						

دوشنبه روز آخر برنامنه هفته دوم

زیست پروتین 70 تست

سینتیک 40 تست

ریاضی احتمال

عربی مباحث سال اول

عصبی فاگو پارت آخر

سینتیک 40 تست

نور 10 تست

----------


## rahaz

مرسی اما خب هیچی نفهمیدم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ممنون ولی منم هیچی متوجه نشدم !

----------


## Amin 95

> مرسی اما خب هیچی نفهمیدم



خب توضیحاتش مونده اون ک م یعنی کلاس مدرسه

کلاس برای کسی که میره آموزشگاه 

مدرسه هم برای دانش آموز

اگه کلاس یا آموزشگاه نری اون جا برات برنامه درسی میذاره والا خالی میذاره

اگه چیزی دیگه هم خواستی بگو تا توضیح بدم

----------


## bs756

ممنون ولی چندتا توصیه!
اول اینکه چیزی ازش فهممیده نمیشه به دودلیل!
1-خیلی داغونه درهم برهمه
2-برنامه هرکس مختص خودشه و دیگران نمیتونن ازش استفاده کنن.مثلا شاید یکی زیستو نتونه صبحا بخونه!یا شاید بعد از ظهرهای چهارشنبه وقتش پره

دوما مرد مومن آدم 1تومان بابت برنامه پول میده؟ :Yahoo (76): 

بهترین برنامه ریز برای آدم,فقط خودشه

میری پیش مشاور میگی که من صبحا زیست تو مخم بیشتر فرو میره اونم صبح برات مینویسه 2ساعت زیست 1میلیونم میگیره :Yahoo (21): 

اما خودت بهتر میتونی برای خودت برنامه ریزی کنی.

بعدشم برنامه ریزی هفتگی اصلا مناسب نیست چون ممکنه تو شنبه برنامه بریزی که سه شنبه ادبیاتو شیمی بخونی ولی ممکنه روز سه شنبه اصلا حسو حال خوندن ادبیات نداشته باشی!و به هیچ وجه تو مخت نره!
اینجوری از برنامه عقب میمونیو علاوه بر ضد حال خوردن,دیگه انگیزت واسه اجرای برنامه رو به تحلیل میره!

پس یک نکته!برنامه ریزی بهتره روزانه باشه.یعنی برنامه ی هرروز مختص همون روز.ببینی اون روز چی به میلت میکشه که اونو بخونی.
من خودم باهمین روش پیش میرم خیلی خوبه.روش شماروهم قبلا خیلی وقت پیش امتحان کردم و بنا به دلایل بالا دیگه اصلا سمتشم نمیرم!
شما رفتی واسه یک سالت برنامه ریختی :Yahoo (21): 

بقول یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور , ببین تو یک روز چه درسیو حال میکنی که بخونی!همونو وردار بخون.برنامه ریزی بلند مدتو اینا به درد نمیخوره!

من وقتی که به این حرفش رسیدم تازه فهمیدم چقدر حرف قشنگی زده!

وقتی امروز به شدت دوست دارم که زیست بخونم با علاقه میرم سمتش و خوب مطالبو یاد میگیرم.ولی اگه به زور برم سمتش خوب یاد نمیگیرم...

موفق باشی

----------


## Amin 95

محتوای هفته اول رو روزانه مینوسم

اول بگم سه شنبه های من آفم

چهارشنبه: خواندن مولکول زیستی   شیمی:ساختار اتم خواندن   ریاضی: دنباله 25 تست   

این تایم صبحش بود حالا تایم عصر

ایمنی فاگوزیست

ساختار اتم تایم دوم خواندن

نور خواندن 

این برنامه ثابت چهار شنبه هر روز 4 اختصاصی رو دارید

اما برنامه خورده کاری

هر روز سی مین زبان انگلیسی ترجیحا کلوز وردینگ 

روزی 5 الی 10 تست تست قرابت

روزی 5 الی 10 صفحه از کتاب دستور زبان هامون سبطی

----------


## Amin 95

> ممنون ولی چندتا توصیه!
> اول اینکه چیزی ازش فهممیده نمیشه به دودلیل!
> 1-خیلی داغونه درهم برهمه
> 2-برنامه هرکس مختص خودشه و دیگران نمیتونن ازش استفاده کنن.مثلا شاید یکی زیستو نتونه صبحا بخونه!یا شاید بعد از ظهرهای چهارشنبه وقتش پره
> 
> دوما مرد مومن آدم 1تومان بابت برنامه پول میده؟
> 
> بهترین برنامه ریز برای آدم,فقط خودشه
> 
> ...


اولا سلام

دوما من برای الگو برداری گذاشتم

سوما من 1 پول برنامه ندادم کلی کارگاه آموزشی هر هفته تا پای کنکور دارم و کلی مزایای دیگه شده 900 رند گفتم یک تومن

دوست گلم هر جور دوست داری بخون من محض رضای خدا گذاشتم وبرای الگو گرفتن

----------


## bs756

> اولا سلام
> 
> دوما من برای الگو برداری گذاشتم
> 
> سوما من 1 پول برنامه ندادم کلی کارگاه آموزشی هر هفته تا پای کنکور دارم و کلی مزایای دیگه شده 900 رند گفتم یک تومن
> 
> دوست گلم هر جور دوست داری بخون من محض رضای خدا گذاشتم وبرای الگو گرفتن


منم نکات بدو خوبو گوش زد کردم که شاید بعدها به درد شما یا بقیه دوستان بخوره و دچار مشکل نشین :Yahoo (1): 

شما هم محض رضای خدا گذاشتی ان شاالله که ثوابشم میبری و دعاتم میکنیم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Amin 95

اما روز 5 شنبه هفته اول

مولکول زیستی 50 تست
ساختار اتم 35 تست
دنباله 25 تست
ایمنی فاگو(75 صفحست برام تو 5 نوبت 15 صفحه ای گذاشته)
شیمی 35 تست دیگه ساختار اتم
و نور 30 تست

اون خورده کاری ها که بالا گفتم هم که مشترکه تو هر روز

----------


## Amin 95

جمعه هفته اول چون آزمون کانون بودم صبحش و عصرشم کارگاه تند خوانی ومحاسبات برنامم خالی بود


اما شنبه مطالعه فصل دو زیست دوم

ساختار اتم ایم اول مطالعه دوباره گذاشته

ریاضی 25 تست دنباله

فاگو زیست ایمنی

خواص تناوبی خواندن
نور 30 تست

----------


## Amin 95

یک شنبه

سلول(فصل 2 زیست دوم) 50 تست

خواص 35 تست 

آمار 25 تست

ایمنی فاگو

خواص 35 تست

نور 30 تست

----------


## Amin 95

دوشنبه

بافت خواندن

خواص 35 تست

آمار 25 تست

زیست فاگو بخش آخر (15 صفحه آخر)

خواص 35 تست

نور 30 تست

----------


## Amin 95

هفته اول توضیحاتش تموم شد بریم سروقت هفته دوم 

زیست بافت 60 تست

شیمی استو خواندن

دنباله 10 تست

عصبی فاگو

استو 35 تست

سینماتیک به شیوه تمرینی کار کنید

از این هفته خورده کاری علاوه بر قرابت و زبان آرایه و شبی 5 مساله شیمی هم اضافه میشه

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوستان تشکر یادتون نره...کمتر کسی میتونه همچین عملی انجام بده.. :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Amin 95

یادتون نره با چهارشنبه برنامه من شرو میشه پس بالایی مال چهار شنبه بود

حالا پنج شنبه

زیست بافت 70 تست

شیمی یونی خواندن

دنباله 10 تست

عصبی فاگو زیست

یونی 40 تست

نور 10 تس به شیوه ضربدر 4

----------


## Amin 95

جمعه زیست خ پروتین سازی

یونی خواندن مثلا روز قبل رو بذارید کتاب
امروز درسنامه مبتکران یا پارت بندیش کنید

دنباله 10 تست به شیوه ضربدر 4(یعنی از دل یه تست 4 تست در بیار بگو اگه به جای براکت قدر مطلق بود یا منفی مثبت عوض میشد وکلا آنالیز دقیق کن)

عصر کارگاه هدفگذاری(قول که متن حرفایی کارگاه رو براتون بذارم خیلی حرفاش قشنگه مشاورم از 230 قبولی پزشکی ودندون ودارو مشهد 80 تاش مال اینه تحقیقم کردم مطمنم)

بعد کارگاه نور 10 تس به شیوه ضربدر 4

----------


## Dayi javad

برنامه ی چیز شخصی ! 

مشاور با وجود توانایی خودت برنامه میده ! 

ولی روش برنامه ریزیش باحال ! منم تقریبا همیطور میخونم ( فقط تعدا تستایی ک میزنم متغیر ) ی رور تست بیشتر میزنم ی روز کم تر

----------


## Amin 95

شنبه 

زیست خواندن پروتین (چون حجیمه دو تایم گذاشته)

یونی 40 تست 

ریاضی 10 تست دنباله

عصبی فاگو

سینتیک خواندن

نور 10 تست

----------


## Amin 95

یک شنبه 

زیست پروتین 70 تست

یونی 40 تست

دنباله 10 تست(منبع من خیلی سبزه که 156 تا تست دنباله داره  فکر کنم

دینی دوم

عصبی فاگو 

سینتیک 40 تست

نور 10 تس

----------


## Amin 95

دوشنبه روز آخر برنامنه هفته دوم

زیست پروتین 70 تست

سینتیک 40 تست

ریاضی احتمال

عربی مباحث سال اول

عصبی فاگو پارت آخر

سینتیک 40 تست

نور 10 تست

----------


## Amin 95

اینم برنامه هفته سوم این هفته بیشتر کار آزمونیه و تحت شعاع کانونه

----------


## Amin 95

برای امروزم آزمون غیر حضوری گذاشته با این دیدگاه که قبلش باید چند از 10 تعیین کنم بعد میرم آزمون میدم بعد بر مبنای ازمون توقع رو بالا یا پایین میارم و برآیند این دو بار سیستم دهدهی میشه دهدهی روز جمعه

----------


## Amin 95

اما چهارشنبه 

احتمال 30 تست

حرکت شناسی 30 تست

مرور

نور فیزیک 15 تست

عربی

آها تو برنامه دیروز دینی درس 1 پیش هم بخونید 

و احتمال ونور و حرکت هم بود

برای نور به روش مرور مارک دار ها 

و برای حرکت 30 تست و احتمال هم همین میزان

----------


## Amin 95

پنج شنبه مرور اختصاصی ها 

و بعد ظهرش مرورعمومی ها

تست هایی که علامت دار بودن

----------


## Amin 95

جمعه صبح که کانونید 

مشاورم اومده همه دانش آموزاش از حمله منو تحت نام خودش ثبت نام کرده تا لحظه آخر حق نداریم پاشیم هزینه اضافی هم ندادیم کلا 518 تومن شد پشتیبان هم نداریم همون مشاورمونه 

کارنامه هم یه راست میرسه دستش قبل ما خخخ

بهم گفته باید این هفته زیر 10 غلط باشی شک دار نمیذاره بزنم

عصر جمعه هم کارگاه انواع تست زنی دارم

----------


## Amin 95

شنبه


زیست تغذیه خواندن

تحلیل وارزیابی آزمون امروز گذاشته برام این هفتم کویته خخخ

----------


## Amin 95

اینم یه شنبه

زیست تغذیه خواندن 

شیمی سینتکیک 

احتمال

دینی

زیست تکنو خواندن

شیمی باز سینتیک اینا که هیچی نمیگمم تستن به جز عمومی ها

ریاضی و فیزیک مرور شه

----------


## Saeed735

این sn وtn چه معنی میده داشی؟

----------


## Amin 95

اینم دوشنبه

گوارش 50 تست

شیمی استو 

احتمال

عربی

زیست تکنو خواندن

شیمی استو 35 تست

ریاضی وفیزیک مرور مارک دارها

----------


## Amin 95

> این sn وtn چه معنی میده داشی؟


سوالت عین خودت قشنگه

sn مخفف study number یعنی مقدار مطالعه

tn مخفف test number یعنی تعداد تست

من خودم هفته اول 47 ساعت خوندنم 1002 تست اختصاصی 474 تس عمومی

این هفته شد 63 ساعت

1228 تست اختصاصی

768 تس عمومی

----------


## Amin 95

میدونم اسپمه ولی امیدوارم پاک نشه

من از این به بعد فقط سه شنبه ها میام هم برنامه ها

هم از این هفته متن توضیحاتی که مشاور تو کارگاه ها میده و محتواشونو براتون میذارم

در پناه حق همواره کوشا باشید

ازتون فقط میخوام اگه استفاده کردید و خوشتون اومد یه دعا بکنید برای منم خخ محتاج دعای همتونم

----------


## محمد رضا

سلام.....تشکر....ببخشید آیا مشاور شما این برنامه را بر اساس آزمون قلم چی ارائه میدن یا آزمون آزمایشی دیگه ای؟....ببخشید مشاورتون برای هر درس چه منابع کنکوری و تستی پیشنهاد دادند به شما....لطفا نام میبرید بصورت کامل؟....خیلی ممنونم و مرسی.

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام.....تشکر....ببخشید آیا مشاور شما این برنامه را بر اساس آزمون قلم چی ارائه میدن یا آزمون آزمایشی دیگه ای؟....ببخشید مشاورتون برای هر درس چه منابع کنکوری و تستی پیشنهاد دادند به شما....لطفا نام میبرید بصورت کامل؟....خیلی ممنونم و مرسی.


سلام داداش گلم

مشاور من کانون رو کامل پوشش که میده هیچ از اونم بیشتر کار میکنه من الان مثلا شیمی 3 فصل دوم و 1 فصل سوم ویک فصل پیش رو کامل بستم

برای ادبیات کتب الگو کلش مبحثی ها و برای زبان فارسی هامون سبطی هم گفت بگیر

برای عربی گاج سفید یا کامل با دی وی دی 70 درصد گاج 

واسه دینی گاج

واسه زبان گاج

واسه ریاضی خیلی سبز

واسه فیزیک گاج

واسه زیست کل نشر الگو ها

و واسه شیمی کل مبتکران ها

----------


## Amin 95

امروز خارج نوبت اومدم 

اینم نسخه خام دفتر برنامه ریزی که یکی از دوستان ازم خواسته بود براش پ خ کنم گفتم برای همه بذارم

----------


## مسیح

با تشکر از شما که نیتت خیر بوده اما هرکسی باید برنامه ی خودش رو داشته باشه .برنامه ی شما رو اگه بهترین مشاور برنامه ریزی کنه و مطمئن باشی خیلی خوبه اما ممکنه واسه یکی دیگه خوب نباشه.

----------


## Armaghan

> خب توضیحاتش مونده اون ک م یعنی کلاس مدرسه
> 
> کلاس برای کسی که میره آموزشگاه 
> 
> مدرسه هم برای دانش آموز
> 
> اگه کلاس یا آموزشگاه نری اون جا برات برنامه درسی میذاره والا خالی میذاره
> 
> اگه چیزی دیگه هم خواستی بگو تا توضیح بدم


سلام  خیلی ممنون داداش. علی رغم اینکه من خودم به شخصه نمی تونم ازش استفاده کنم چون هم خیلی  ناخواناست وهم  گویا برای دانش آموزایی  طراحی شده که مدرسه میرن نه فارغ التحصیلان.با این وجود کارتون فوق العاده بود. نیت خیری که درش نهفته است بسیار تحسین برانگیزه.انشاالله خداوند هم بیدریغ بهتون کمک کنه تا به هدفتون برسید.

----------


## محمد رضا

سلام امین خان....خیلی تشکر میکنم....مرسی.....خواهشی هم که دارم اینه که لطفا تا آخرش ادامه بده ....اگر شخصی در تاپیکت به قولی نظر شخصی و البته قابل احترامش را بصورت موج منفی داد شما واکنشی نشون نده و این نیز بگذرد... و برای بقیه دوستانی که علاقه مند هستند که استفاده کنند و برای رضایت خدا کارت را ادامه بده....بقولی پیامبر خدا هم که باشی باز موافق و مخالف نظر و دیدگاهت خواهی داشت ...پس روی توجه شما رضایت خدا و خلقش باشه لطفا و با همین دید به جلو حرکت کنید....بنده منتظر مطالب شما از این به بعد خواهم بود همیشه و تشکر هم میکنم....لینکی هم که لطف کردید دادید را مشاهده کردم....دفتر برنامه ریزی خام را هم که قرار دادید ممنونم....(فقط ببخشید توی اون سایت دیدم )--> آیا جدول تحلیل آزمون و جدول مبحثی و جدول ثبت تعداد تست ها هم به شما دادند؟....اگر بله کمی توضیح در موردشون میدید ...اگر راضی بودید و تمایل داشتید آنها راهم قرار میدید برای همه دوستان تا استفاده کنیم؟....**ببخشید بطور میانگین چند تست برای هر کدام از درس های عمومی و اختصاصی بطور جداگانه در طول دو هفته برای آزمون قلم چی باید زد؟....مثلا عمومی هر درس 200 تا یا اختصاصی هر درس 300 تا ؟!....**اینکه تایم هر واحد و جلسه  مشخص شده و تعداد تستی که باید در اون تایم و واحد کار بشه هم مشخص شده خیلی به بنده کمک کرد.....ممنونم....*البته در برنامه هفته سوم ماله بعد آزمون قلم چی چند روز آخرش انگار اون کلمه خ(خواندن) یا تعداد تست کمتر نوشته و اشاره شده....! بطور میانگین چند تا تست باید روزانه زد.....البته شاید روزانه در نظر گرفتن درست نباشه و باید هفتگی در نظر گرفت.....** آیا برای ساعت شروع مطالعه در صبح ....و ساعت اتمام آن در ظهر بصورت موقت.... و ساعت ادامه مطالعه در بعد ازظهر بعد از ناهار و استراحت ...و ساعت اتمام مطالعه در شب....  و اینکه شب و بعد ازظهر چند ساعت خواب و استراحت داشته باشید هم مشاورتون پیشنهاد و نظری دادند؟....ببخشید بین هر دو واحد مطالعاتی که اگر اشتباه نکنم 1/5 ساعت است چند دقیقه استراحت پیشنهاد کردند؟....ببخشید که سوالاتم زیاد شد...شرمندم....همیشه سربلند و موفق باشی.

----------


## محمد رضا

> سلام  خیلی ممنون داداش. علی رغم اینکه من خودم به شخصه نمی تونم ازش استفاده کنم چون هم خیلی  ناخواناست وهم  گویا برای دانش آموزایی  طراحی شده که مدرسه میرن نه فارغ التحصیلان.با این وجود کارتون فوق العاده بود. نیت خیری که درش نهفته است بسیار تحسین برانگیزه.انشاالله خداوند هم بیدریغ بهتون کمک کنه تا به هدفتون برسید.


  سلام ببخشید این برنامه برای دوستانی است که صبح تا شب وقتشون آزاده و در اختیار خودشونه اتفاقا حالا یا فارغ التحصیل یا غیر حضوری.....چون در تایم صبح هم برنامه مطالعه و تست زنی قرار داده شده اگر لطفا دقت کنید!....در مورد خط هم بنده هم همین نظر را دارم که خود آقا امین هم اشاره کردند...منتها با توجه به توضیحاتی که آقا امین برای برنامه هر روز جداگانه ارائه دادند در پست های جداگانه در همین تاپیک مشکل حل شد....باز هم تشکر....امیدوارم همه موفق باشیم.

----------


## Armaghan

ببخشید الان که دقت کردم  دیدم  با آنکه بالای جدول سرفصل ک/م بوده(کلاس و مدرسه) اما گویا برای صبح هم برنامه گذاشتن.پس برای فارغ التحصیلان هم مناسبه.میشه لطفن بگید دروس عمومی  را کجا جا داده اند ؟چون اون  زبانفارسی هامون سبطی و چند تا تست زبان گویا بصورت روزانه و روتین در برنامه هست اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم.بقیه دروس عمومی ساعت مخصوصشان کجای برنامه درنظر گرفته شده؟ چون صبح تاظهر و دوباره بعد از ظهر تا شب همش اختصاصیه.بعد هم اون حروف اختصاری  مثل خ  یا اعداد 30،25،35 ،50 که با خودکار قرمزه برای چیه؟ (اگه  خ  علامت خوندن باشه که همه روزها باید نوشته باشه  خ)   و آیا اعداد تعداد صفحاتی هست که در اون روز از درس مربوطه باید خوند یا تعداد تستی هست که باید زد؟ شما چون مشاور شفاهی هم براتون توضیح میده  اگه خطش براتون ناخوانا هم باشه میدونید چی به چی هست ولی برای ما که حضوری نبودیم سئوال پیش میاد. ببخشید که سؤالاتمون باعث زحمتتون میشه.

----------


## محمد رضا

> ببخشید الان که دقت کردم  دیدم  با آنکه بالای جدول سرفصل ک/م بوده(کلاس و مدرسه) اما گویا برای صبح هم برنامه گذاشتن.پس برای فارغ التحصیلان هم مناسبه.میشه لطفن بگید دروس عمومی  را کجا جا داده اند ؟چون اون  زبانفارسی هامون سبطی و چند تا تست زبان گویا بصورت روزانه و روتین در برنامه هست اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم.بقیه دروس عمومی ساعت مخصوصشان کجای برنامه درنظر گرفته شده؟ چون صبح تاظهر و دوباره بعد از ظهر تا شب همش اختصاصیه.بعد هم اون حروف اختصاری  مثل خ  یا اعداد 30،25،35 ،50 که با خودکار قرمزه برای چیه؟ (اگه  خ  علامت خوندن باشه که همه روزها باید نوشته باشه  خ)   و آیا اعداد تعداد صفحاتی هست که در اون روز از درس مربوطه باید خوند یا تعداد تستی هست که باید زد؟ شما چون مشاور شفاهی هم براتون توضیح میده  اگه خطش براتون ناخوانا هم باشه میدونید چی به چی هست ولی برای ما که حضوری نبودیم سئوال پیش میاد. ببخشید که سؤالاتمون باعث زحمتتون میشه.


   سلام...ببخشید که بنده پریدم وسط ....آن هایی را که آقا امین در همین تاپیک توضیح دادند و بنده میدانم را میگم بقیشو خود آقا امین زحمتشو لطفا بکشند.... دروس عمومی در هفته اول شب ها هست(در هفته اول بیشتر تمرکز روی اختصاصی ها قرار داره )....در هفته دوم و سوم عمومی ها یکی ظهر و همینطور شب قرار داده شده در واقع از هفته دوم به بعد واحد چهارم تایم صبح و واحد چهارم تایم شب معمولا میشه گفت درس عمومی هستند....**اون اعداد که فرمودید تعداد تستی است که لازمه در تایم و واحد 1/5 ساعته کار بشه از روی منبع تستی هستند...تعداد صفحات فقط برای درس زیست مشخص کردند که 15 صفحه در هر واحد خ(خواندن) است و زمانی که عدد بود هم که تست است و تعدادش مشخص شده... سوال آقا امین: فقط در برنامه هفته اول بالای جدول برنامه با روانویس عددهایی مثل 73 و 136 و 160 هست که آقا امین توضیح بدهند ممنون میشم...البته احتمال میدم که تعداد تست های کلی اون مبحث با توجه به برنامه آزمون قلم چی در منبع تست هستند که لازمه در طول دو هفته تقسیم شوند؟....پایین صفحه جدول هفته اول هم یک عبارت تقسیم مانند وجود داره آیا برای تقسیم تعداد صفحات یا مجموع کل تست ها از آن استفاده میشه؟.... یا در جدول هفته دوم در کنار سمت چپ جدول عدد 600 میبینم....به چه چیزی اشاره دارد؟....در مورد کلمه اولویت و کلمه سنجش  این ها به چه چیزهایی اشاره دارند ؟.....**ببخشید در هفته آیا یک نصفه روز استراحت هستید؟....**ببخشید در جدول هفته دوم در قسمت مربوط به روز 3شنبه 14 مهر  چی چیزهایی نوشته شده؟.... بنده فقط واژه (جبرانی) را تونستم بخونم و قبل و بعدش را نتوستم بخونم؟.....  *** ببخشید عبارت های  روزخوانی....چاشنی.....زیر ذره بین....چه مفهومی دارند و به چه چیزهایی اشاره دارند؟..... خیلی خیلی ممنونم...مرسی.

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام  خیلی ممنون داداش. علی رغم اینکه من خودم به شخصه نمی تونم ازش استفاده کنم چون هم خیلی  ناخواناست وهم  گویا برای دانش آموزایی  طراحی شده که مدرسه میرن نه فارغ التحصیلان.با این وجود کارتون فوق العاده بود. نیت خیری که درش نهفته است بسیار تحسین برانگیزه.انشاالله خداوند هم بیدریغ بهتون کمک کنه تا به هدفتون برسید.


سلام خواهر گلم
اولا این برنامه واسه حتی کسی که فارغم هست استفاده میشه من خودم دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی صنایع فردوسیم و الان فارغ محسوب میشم مدرسه هم نمیرم احتمالا شما به خاطر این که دیدید نوشته کلاس مدرسه به اشتباه افتادید در حالی که اگه کسی مدرسه بره اون بخش واسش خالی میمونه نره مثل من وشما اون براش با درس پر میشه

در ضمن برنامه ناخواناست ولی بنده حقیر سراپا تقصیر از همون انتهای صفحه اول تا همین یک صفحه قبل گویا روز به روزش رو نوشتم خیلی پر زحمت بود ولی وظیفم بود به قول مولا علی زکات علم نشر اونه

----------


## Amin 95

> با تشکر از شما که نیتت خیر بوده اما هرکسی باید برنامه ی خودش رو داشته باشه .برنامه ی شما رو اگه بهترین مشاور برنامه ریزی کنه و مطمئن باشی خیلی خوبه اما ممکنه واسه یکی دیگه خوب نباشه.


دوست گلم سلام

بنده هم نگفتم که این برنامه رو موبه مو اجرا نکنید 

در پاسخ به سوال مشابه شما که یکی از برادران گل مطرح کردند عرض کردم که این برنامه رو به قصد الگو برداری دوستان گذاشتم نه تقلید صرف

میدونی من روزی که رفتم پیش مشاور بهش گفتم من چون دانشجو بودم فقط 10 روز (از 10 خرداد تا 20 خرداد) خوندم 21 هم که استراحت خخ خیلی خسته شده بودم خو 22 هم کنکور که با وجود خراب شدن حالم سر جلسه(نامردا صندلی چپ ندادن بهم صندلی اضافی هم ندادن ) و این که فقط زیست وزبان خوندم و باقی دذروس هیچ 2800 منطقه شدم مشاورم گفت دروغ میگی خخ 

بهم گفت امسال اگه از برنامه جدا نشی و به کوب بخونی زیر 500 میشی حداقل

منم با خودم نذر کردم اگه موفق شدم رایگان هم مشاوره بدم هم تا حد توان به کنکوری های 96 کمک کنم ولی بعد گفتم چرا از همین الان شروع نکنم و کمک نکنم درسته هنوز موفقیت شایانی کسب نکردم ولی اگه از همین الان کمک کنم خدا هم از جایی که فکرشو نمیکنم هم روزی هم کمک بهم میفرسته که تا حالا خیلی برام پیش اومده

باز هم ممنون بابت تذکرتون دوباره میگم من برای تقلید نذاشتم برای الگو برداری دوستان و جولوگیری از اتلاف وقتشون به خاطر برنامه و سردرگمیشون گذاشتم خودم سر بی برنامگی خیلی اذیت شدم دلم نیومد دیگران هم اذیت شن

----------


## Amin 95

> با تشکر از شما که نیتت خیر بوده اما هرکسی باید برنامه ی خودش رو داشته باشه .برنامه ی شما رو اگه بهترین مشاور برنامه ریزی کنه و مطمئن باشی خیلی خوبه اما ممکنه واسه یکی دیگه خوب نباشه.


دوست عزیزم سلام
مشابه سوالتون رو دوست عزیز دیگه ای در صفحه پرسیدند که من هم جوابی در خور دادم ببینید من قصدم الگو برداری دوستان برای اینه که مانع بی برنامگیشون بشم و سر این قضیه که خودم خیلی اذیت شدم اونا دیگه اذیت نشم دلم نیومد از طرفی الگو برداشتن با تقلید صرف فرق داره دومی سمه ولی اولی ارزشش رو داره 

از سویی من وقتی پیش مشاور رفتم وگفتم با 10 روز خوندن و علی رغم دانشجو بودن و تنها کار روی زیست وزبان و شرایط بد جلسم وصندلی چپ ندادن و خیلی مسایل دیگه 2800 شدم اول باورش نشد ولی بعد که باورش شد گفت امسال با پیوستگی به برنامه حداقل زیر 500 منطقه 1 میشی منم نذر کردم سال بعد به کنکوریای 96 در حد توان بی چشم داشت کمک کنم ولی بعد گذشت دو هفته از برنامم و ورد به هفته سوم برنامه گفتم چرا از حالا کمک نکنم چرا از الان دست نگیرم تا خدا هم که دستمو گرفته رها نکنه و همیشه حامیم بمونه و از جایی که فکرشو نمیکنم بهم روزی برسونه بله دوست عزیز من بی هیچ چشم داشتی و صرفا برای موفقیت یکایک دوستانی که انگیزه دارن ولی امکانات لازم رو ندارن مثل برنامه از هیچ تلاشی دریغ نمیکنم دلم میخواد با هم پیشرفت کنیم 

وقتی پیغمبر خدا اجرشو از مردم نمیخواد و از خدا میخواد من سراپا تقصیر کیم که چیزی جز دعای خیر بخوام

از این جمعه گوشی میبرم کارگاه آموزشیمون و محتواشو ضیط میکنم وبرای دوستان در تاپیکی مجزا روی سایت میذارم تا از نحوه صحجیح تست زنی تا مطالعه صحیح عمومی ها و اختصاصی ها و هم اندیشی با اولیا وغیره بهره ببرن

----------


## Dj.ALI

یک میلیون دادی واسه این؟؟!!!!!شاید شما از مرفحان بی درد این جامعه ای که پول براشون اهمیتی نداره وگرنه هیچ ادم عاقلی نمیره یک میلیون بریزه تو جیب مشاور که این جوری تیغش بزنه!!!!!خب میومدی خودم برات رایگان یه همچین چیزی رو انجام میدادم!!!یک میلیون چه خبره مگه!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Amin 95

> یک میلیون دادی واسه این؟؟!!!!!شاید شما از مرفحان بی درد این جامعه ای که پول براشون اهمیتی نداره وگرنه هیچ ادم عاقلی نمیره یک میلیون بریزه تو جیب مشاور که این جوری تیغش بزنه!!!!!خب میومدی خودم برات رایگان یه همچین چیزی رو انجام میدادم!!!یک میلیون چه خبره مگه!!!


عزیزم یک میلیون که پول این نیست پول کل هزینه مشاوره سالانمه 

من منظورم این بود من میام محتوای مشاوره یک میلیونیمو از برنامه گرفته تا کارگاه ها که هفتگی داریم برای دوستان رایگپان میذارم نخیر مرفه بی درد نیستم پدرم کارمندن نه وکیلن نه وزیر 

یه کاری کردم به شرش موندم واقعا که

----------


## fateme.tehran

بچه ها استفاده نکنین باختینا... :Yahoo (31): برنامه ای مطابق ازمون کانونم هست راحت به همه ی مباحث و بقه بندیایه کانونم میرسین

----------


## Ritalin

> عزیزم یک میلیون که پول این نیست پول کل هزینه مشاوره سالانمه 
> 
> من منظورم این بود من میام محتوای مشاوره یک میلیونیمو از برنامه گرفته تا کارگاه ها که هفتگی داریم برای دوستان رایگپان میذارم نخیر مرفه بی درد نیستم پدرم کارمندن نه وکیلن نه وزیر 
> 
> یه کاری کردم به شرش موندم واقعا که


لطفا شما کارتون ادامه بدید و دلسرد نشید .
ممنون

----------


## lvjqd

> عزیزم یک میلیون که پول این نیست پول کل هزینه مشاوره سالانمه   من منظورم این بود من میام محتوای مشاوره یک میلیونیمو از برنامه گرفته تا کارگاه ها که هفتگی داریم برای دوستان رایگپان میذارم نخیر مرفه بی درد نیستم پدرم کارمندن نه وکیلن نه وزیر   یه کاری کردم به شرش موندم واقعا که


  سلام دوست من.  من از شما معذرت خواهي مي كنم و از طرف خودم خواهش مي كنم شما با قدرت و پيوسته به كارتون ادامه بديد. قدر كار شما رو امثال من به خوبي مي دونند. خدا هم براي همه ي بندگان كافي است. بازم خيلي خيلي ممنون.

----------


## gaem313

ناراحت نشودیگه.....
دمت گرم خیلی هم عالیه اجرت باامام زمان...
تونیتت خیربوده هرکی دوس داره استفاده کنه وهرکی هم نه بازخودش میدونه ومالزومی به نظردادن اونهانمی بینیم

----------


## gaem313

لاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااایک

----------


## lvjqd

> سلام امین خان....خیلی تشکر میکنم....مرسی.....خواهشی هم که دارم اینه که لطفا تا آخرش ادامه بده ....اگر شخصی در تاپیکت به قولی نظر شخصی و البته قابل احترامش را بصورت موج منفی داد شما واکنشی نشون نده و این نیز بگذرد... و برای بقیه دوستانی که علاقه مند هستند که استفاده کنند و برای رضایت خدا کارت را ادامه بده....بقولی پیامبر خدا هم که باشی باز موافق و مخالف نظر و دیدگاهت خواهی داشت ...پس روی توجه شما رضایت خدا و خلقش باشه لطفا و با همین دید به جلو حرکت کنید....بنده منتظر مطالب شما از این به بعد خواهم بود همیشه و تشکر هم میکنم....لینکی هم که لطف کردید دادید را مشاهده کردم....دفتر برنامه ریزی خام را هم که قرار دادید ممنونم....(فقط ببخشید توی اون سایت دیدم )--> آیا جدول تحلیل آزمون و جدول مبحثی و جدول ثبت تعداد تست ها هم به شما دادند؟....اگر بله کمی توضیح در موردشون میدید ...اگر راضی بودید و تمایل داشتید آنها راهم قرار میدید برای همه دوستان تا استفاده کنیم؟....**ببخشید بطور میانگین چند تست برای هر کدام از درس های عمومی و اختصاصی بطور جداگانه در طول دو هفته برای آزمون قلم چی باید زد؟....مثلا عمومی هر درس 200 تا یا اختصاصی هر درس 300 تا ؟!....**اینکه تایم هر واحد و جلسه  مشخص شده و تعداد تستی که باید در اون تایم و واحد کار بشه هم مشخص شده خیلی به بنده کمک کرد.....ممنونم....*البته در برنامه هفته سوم ماله بعد آزمون قلم چی چند روز آخرش انگار اون کلمه خ(خواندن) یا تعداد تست کمتر نوشته و اشاره شده....! بطور میانگین چند تا تست باید روزانه زد.....البته شاید روزانه در نظر گرفتن درست نباشه و باید هفتگی در نظر گرفت.....** آیا برای ساعت شروع مطالعه در صبح ....و ساعت اتمام آن در ظهر بصورت موقت.... و ساعت ادامه مطالعه در بعد ازظهر بعد از ناهار و استراحت ...و ساعت اتمام مطالعه در شب....  و اینکه شب و بعد ازظهر چند ساعت خواب و استراحت داشته باشید هم مشاورتون پیشنهاد و نظری دادند؟....ببخشید بین هر دو واحد مطالعاتی که اگر اشتباه نکنم 1/5 ساعت است چند دقیقه استراحت پیشنهاد کردند؟....ببخشید که سوالاتم زیاد شد...شرمندم....همیشه سربلند و موفق باشی.


سلام 
معذرت، منظورتون كدوم سايته؟

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام 
> معذرت، منظورتون كدوم سايته؟


منظور محمد رضا جان این سایته
 من براشون پ ب کردم

مرکز تخصصی مشاوره تحصیلی اختراعی - مرکز تخصصی مشاوره تحصیلی اختراعی | مرکز تخصصی مشاوره تحصیلی اختراعی
سایت مرکز مشاوره ای که میرم

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام امین خان....خیلی تشکر میکنم....مرسی.....خواهشی هم که دارم اینه که لطفا تا آخرش ادامه بده ....اگر شخصی در تاپیکت به قولی نظر شخصی و البته قابل احترامش را بصورت موج منفی داد شما واکنشی نشون نده و این نیز بگذرد... و برای بقیه دوستانی که علاقه مند هستند که استفاده کنند و برای رضایت خدا کارت را ادامه بده....بقولی پیامبر خدا هم که باشی باز موافق و مخالف نظر و دیدگاهت خواهی داشت ...پس روی توجه شما رضایت خدا و خلقش باشه لطفا و با همین دید به جلو حرکت کنید....بنده منتظر مطالب شما از این به بعد خواهم بود همیشه و تشکر هم میکنم....لینکی هم که لطف کردید دادید را مشاهده کردم....دفتر برنامه ریزی خام را هم که قرار دادید ممنونم....(فقط ببخشید توی اون سایت دیدم )--> آیا جدول تحلیل آزمون و جدول مبحثی و جدول ثبت تعداد تست ها هم به شما دادند؟....اگر بله کمی توضیح در موردشون میدید ...اگر راضی بودید و تمایل داشتید آنها راهم قرار میدید برای همه دوستان تا استفاده کنیم؟....**ببخشید بطور میانگین چند تست برای هر کدام از درس های عمومی و اختصاصی بطور جداگانه در طول دو هفته برای آزمون قلم چی باید زد؟....مثلا عمومی هر درس 200 تا یا اختصاصی هر درس 300 تا ؟!....**اینکه تایم هر واحد و جلسه  مشخص شده و تعداد تستی که باید در اون تایم و واحد کار بشه هم مشخص شده خیلی به بنده کمک کرد.....ممنونم....*البته در برنامه هفته سوم ماله بعد آزمون قلم چی چند روز آخرش انگار اون کلمه خ(خواندن) یا تعداد تست کمتر نوشته و اشاره شده....! بطور میانگین چند تا تست باید روزانه زد.....البته شاید روزانه در نظر گرفتن درست نباشه و باید هفتگی در نظر گرفت.....** آیا برای ساعت شروع مطالعه در صبح ....و ساعت اتمام آن در ظهر بصورت موقت.... و ساعت ادامه مطالعه در بعد ازظهر بعد از ناهار و استراحت ...و ساعت اتمام مطالعه در شب....  و اینکه شب و بعد ازظهر چند ساعت خواب و استراحت داشته باشید هم مشاورتون پیشنهاد و نظری دادند؟....ببخشید بین هر دو واحد مطالعاتی که اگر اشتباه نکنم 1/5 ساعت است چند دقیقه استراحت پیشنهاد کردند؟....ببخشید که سوالاتم زیاد شد...شرمندم....همیشه سربلند و موفق باشی.


ماشا اله به تعداد سوال خخخ

همه رو جواب میدم 

فعلا جدولی بهمون ندادن ولی قراره بدن 

این سه شنبه که رفتم قراره بهمون یه برگه راجع شیوه صحیح زیست خونی و یه چیزی تو ماییه های نکات تکمیلی برنامه بدن 

اونم میذارم براتون

من وقت مشاورم یک ساعتست الان حدودا 500 600 نفر مرکز مشاورمون میگیره ولی قشنگ وقت میدن چون من اون روز دیر رسیدم یه مقدار سوالام هم زیاد بود بعضی جاهای برنامه ناقص موند شرمندم من مقصر بودم

برای هر درس با توجه به تعداد سوالی که ازش میاد مثلا برای هر سوالی که از زیست میاد یا مبحثی باید 50 تا بزنید مثلا اگه از ژنتیک حسابی کنیم 4 تا بیاد حداقل 200 تست 

برای آرایه که مثلا 3 تست میاد 75 تست 

تعداد تست واحد اون درس ضربدر ضریب اون درس 

مثلا برای زیست به ازای هر سوال اصلش اینه که 600 تا کار شه یعنی در مجموع برنامه مشاوره ای من به نحوی که حدود 30000 تست کار میکنم منابعم خورد خورد میاد بالا مثلا من همین الان 500 تست واسه پروتین کار کردم که باز اضاف میشه

ولی لازم نیست شما خودتو بکشی من برنامم مشاورم برای زیر 200 چیده بابت همین سنگپینه ازم هدفمو پرسید گفتم نیم سال اول شهید بهشتی پزشکی بر اون مبنا بهم داده برنامه

ما هر هفته کارگاه آموزشی داریم و به تدریج بهمون یاد میدن تا خودمون استاد تو برنامه ریزی وکنترل هیحانات واینا بشیم من از فردا براتون لینک صوتیشو میذارم فردا کارگاه انواع تست زنی داریم

ولی علی الحساب به ازای هر 90 مین مطالعه 15 دقیقه تایم اول استراحت کن 

90 مین دوم 30 مین استراحت کن

و 90 مین سوم 45 مین استراحت

این عینا برنامه مشاور انرژی اتمی تهرانه البته ایشون برای تایم 3 استراحت نظرشون 1 ساعته و البته این استراحت اسمش فعاله که بعدا توضیح کامل میدم

----------


## Mohammad113

دمت گرم
عااااالللللللیییی بود

ایشالا تو کنکور هم رتبه ی خوبی بیاری عزیزم

----------


## ThePriNcE

حالا یه آدم خیلی خوبم پیدا شده این کار بی نظیرو کرده هی بزنین تو برجکش....
فک کنم این برنامه *آقای پور دستماچی* باشه اگر این باشه که موفقیتتون رو من تضمین میکنم!!!!!!

----------


## Amin 95

> حالا یه آدم خیلی خوبم پیدا شده این کار بی نظیرو کرده هی بزنین تو برجکش....
> فک کنم این برنامه *آقای پور دستماچی* باشه اگر این باشه که موفقیتتون رو من تضمین میکنم!!!!!!


ممنون از حمایتت داداش گلم 

حالا میفهمم همون طور که موافق برای مشوق بودن لازمه

مخالف هم برای قرص شدن دلم از درستی نیتم لازمه 

ادامه میدم بدون وقفه 

این برنامه مال مرکز مشاوره اختراعی توی مشهده نه جناب پوردستمالچی که تهران تشریف دارن به هر حال ممنون از حمایتتون

همینقدر بگم این مرکز رو دوست دوستم(مهرداد گزنچیان رتبه 13 منطقه 1 و27 کشور سال 90 بهم معرفی کردن منم اعتماد کردم و حالا دارم به مرور جواب اعتمادمو میگیرم

----------


## mahdi100

تشکر عزیزم
برنامه را خودت از  اول مینوشتی با خط خوب و میزاشتی خوب بود تا دوستان استفاده میکردند

----------


## M-95

> امروز خارج نوبت اومدم 
> 
> اینم نسخه خام دفتر برنامه ریزی که یکی از دوستان ازم خواسته بود براش پ خ کنم گفتم برای همه بذارم


سلام اقا امین.ببخشید میشه نحوه ی پر کردنش رو بگید چجوریه؟
من که مدرسه میرم باید ک.م ها رو خالی بذارم؟

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام اقا امین.ببخشید میشه نحوه ی پر کردنش رو بگید چجوریه؟
> من که مدرسه میرم باید ک.م ها رو خالی بذارم؟


آره عزیزم اونا رو خالی بذار یا خط بکش تو فقط تایم عصر میخونی برای روزای تعطیلت اون تایمای صبحم میخونی فردا شب یه نمونه پر شده از برنامم میذارم به روی چشم

----------


## Amin 95

البته میتونی به جای خالی گذاشتن کلاس مدرسه(ک م( بنویسی تو اون تایم چی داری مثلا زیست یا ریاضی یا هر چی تو ستون خودش بنویس

----------


## Amin 95

> تشکر عزیزم
> برنامه را خودت از  اول مینوشتی با خط خوب و میزاشتی خوب بود تا دوستان استفاده میکردند


دوست عزیزم اگه صفحات یک از انتهاش تا دو وسه رو ببینی میبینی تو پستهای جداگانه همه روززها رو به تفکیک خودم نوشتم

----------


## M-95

ببخشد اقا امین . اون روز خوانی و چاشنی برای چی هستن؟
بعد اسم درس رو که نوشتم زیرش باید تعداد صفحه رو بنویسم؟اون مربع خالیا برای چی هستن؟
شرمنده

----------


## lily7

مرسی  :Yahoo (1): 
میشه از این برنامه ایده گرفت .
موفق باشید .

----------


## zari7

ببخشید این برنامه جواب داده؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

> ببخشید این برنامه جواب داده؟؟؟


یک تصویر گویاتر از هزار کلمست

آزمون 10 مهر اولین آزمونم که 5100 شدم هیچی هم نخونده بودم خخ یک وساعت ونیم وقت اضاف آوردم اینم عکسش

ولی این ازمون با 110 ساعت مطالعه طی 2 هفته و 3500 تست و متاسفانه حداقل وقت کم آوردن سر 30 تست که 20 تاش رو بلد بودم(چون به هوای 12:15 بودم یهو گفتن بیارید بالا ولی خوش حالم برای اولین بار وقت کم اوردم حالا نکات مدیریت وقت رو یاد میگیرم و با سیستم جدیدی که اجرا کردم رسیدم به 6400 تراز اگه وقت کم نمیاوردم به حدود 7000 میرسیدم شیمی 100 و ریاضی 77 وزیست 80 خیلی کمکم کرد

اینم عکسش

----------


## Amin 95

> ببخشد اقا امین . اون روز خوانی و چاشنی برای چی هستن؟
> بعد اسم درس رو که نوشتم زیرش باید تعداد صفحه رو بنویسم؟اون مربع خالیا برای چی هستن؟
> شرمنده


روز خوانی برای کسایی که مدرسه یا اموزشگاه کنکور میرن

چاشنی یعنی کارهای روتین برنامه همون طور که چاشنی سالاد سسه

چاشنی برنامه یه کنکوری هم کارای خورد مثل روزی 10 تست قرابت سی مین تست 5 تست شیمی شبی وغیره است

تعداد صفحه بنویسی بهتره

اون مربع خالی برای نوشتن جمع کل واسیه هر درس تست  و زمانش ومطالعته تا ببینی تعادل داری یا نه 

دشمنت شرمنده

----------


## samasama

Aaaaaaliiiiiiie tnx

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fighter_queen

@Amin 95 ممنون بابت کار خوبتون اگه تونستید لطفا برنامه امروزتون رو بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## Amin 95

> @Amin 95 ممنون بابت کار خوبتون اگه تونستید لطفا برنامه امروزتون رو بگید ممنون میشم


خواهش خواهر گلم برنامه شنبم فقط تحلیل ازمونه و خوندن گوارش

اما برنامه این هفته همون برنامه هفته سومه که صفحه 3 گذاشتم

اینم توضیحاتش

اما چهارشنبه 

احتمال 30 تست

حرکت شناسی 30 تست

مرور

نور فیزیک 15 تست

عربی

آها تو برنامه دیروز دینی درس 1 پیش هم بخونید 

و احتمال ونور و حرکت هم بود

برای نور به روش مرور مارک دار ها 

و برای حرکت 30 تست و احتمال هم همین میزان
پنج شنبه مرور اختصاصی ها 

و بعد ظهرش مرورعمومی ها

تست هایی که علامت دار بودن 						
جمعه صبح که کانونید 

مشاورم اومده همه دانش آموزاش از حمله منو تحت نام خودش ثبت نام کرده تا  لحظه آخر حق نداریم پاشیم هزینه اضافی هم ندادیم کلا 518 تومن شد پشتیبان  هم نداریم همون مشاورمونه 

کارنامه هم یه راست میرسه دستش قبل ما خخخ

بهم گفته باید این هفته زیر 10 غلط باشی شک دار نمیذاره بزنم

عصر جمعه هم کارگاه انواع تست زنی دارم 						

شنبه


زیست تغذیه خواندن

تحلیل وارزیابی آزمون امروز گذاشته برام این هفتم کویته خخخ 						

اینم یه شنبه

زیست تغذیه خواندن 

شیمی سینتکیک 

احتمال

دینی

زیست تکنو خواندن

شیمی باز سینتیک اینا که هیچی نمیگمم تستن به جز عمومی ها

ریاضی و فیزیک مرور شه 						

اینم دوشنبه

گوارش 50 تست

شیمی استو 

احتمال

عربی

زیست تکنو خواندن

شیمی استو 35 تست

ریاضی وفیزیک مرور مارک دارها

----------


## محمد رضا

سلام.....تشکر....ببخشید برای دروس عمومی مثل ادبیات و عربی اصلا تست نمیزنید در طول دو هفته ؟.....ببخشید کلا چند تست عمومی در هر درس عمومی در یک جلسه ؟...یا در طول دو هفته بزنیم خوبه؟....ممنونم.

----------


## مينا

هه  هيچي نفهميدم كه :Y (668):

----------


## ali_12

سلام
برنامه تون اصلا مشخص نیست

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin 95

[QUOTE=ali_12;639757]سلام
برنامه تون اصلا مشخص نیست

Sent from my SM-P601 using Ta


اگه به صفحه اول رجوع کنی دوست عزیز میبینی که برنامه رو که گذاشتم توضیحاتی که قبلا جدا بود االان همراهش گذاشتم داداش

با همین برنامه نا مشخص من تا الان طی دوهفته اولش 110 ساعت خوندم و ترازم از 5100 به 6400 رسید طی دو هفته تازه وقت کم آوردم والا بیشترم میشد

----------


## Amin 95

> هه  هيچي نفهميدم كه



دیگه نمیدونم مینا جان به چه زبونی باید بنویسم کجاش برات مهمه آبجی

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام.....تشکر....ببخشید برای دروس عمومی مثل ادبیات و عربی اصلا تست نمیزنید در طول دو هفته ؟.....ببخشید کلا چند تست عمومی در هر درس عمومی در یک جلسه ؟...یا در طول دو هفته بزنیم خوبه؟....ممنونم.


برادر گلم سلام

من همین هفته گذشته 738 تست عمومی زدم 

همراه هر درسی که میخونم یه بخشیش یه بخشی هم که جزو چاشنی برنامه

بهتره قالبی بزنی یعنی عین کنکور هر جلسه همون 25 تا رو بزن 

من خودم تو یک ساعت حدود 100 تا میزنم با تحلیلش

----------


## samasama

Man chanta soal daram in ke chand saat dar rooz mikhonin? va kelas ham miri? cheghad bad az ekhtesaia test mizanin bad az khndan manzooram hast

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## samasama

Va in k manabe test zadanetoon chi hast .hamon testaro baz mizanid ya ketab avaz mikonid ba in tedad ziade test

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin 95

> Man chanta soal daram in ke chand saat dar rooz mikhonin? va kelas ham miri? cheghad bad az ekhtesaia test mizanin bad az khndan manzooram hast
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



من سه شنبه ها 11 تا 12 ظهر آن میشم ولی علی الحساب این سوالا رو میگم 

من از حداقل 8 ساعت تا 15 ساعت میخونم ولی نرمش 12 ساعته

من حداقل همراه اختصاصی ها حداکثر 24 ساعت بعد بسته به برنامم داره

برای ریاضی وفیزیک همون روز برای زیست وشیمی حدود روز بعد میشه 

کلاس قراره برم از این به بعد

----------


## samasama

> من سه شنبه ها 11 تا 12 ظهر آن میشم ولی علی الحساب این سوالا رو میگم 
> 
> من از حداقل 8 ساعت تا 15 ساعت میخونم ولی نرمش 12 ساعته
> 
> من حداقل همراه اختصاصی ها حداکثر 24 ساعت بعد بسته به برنامم داره
> 
> برای ریاضی وفیزیک همون روز برای زیست وشیمی حدود روز بعد میشه 
> 
> کلاس قراره برم از این به بعد


Merc k vght mizarid mamnon 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin 95

> Va in k manabe test zadanetoon chi hast .hamon testaro baz mizanid ya ketab avaz mikonid ba in tedad ziade test
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


منابعم 

ادبیات کل نشر الگو های مبحثی

عربی گاج سفید

دینی گاج
زبان گاج

ریاضی خیلی سبز و آبی 10 سال

فیزیک گاج و 10 سال

شیمی 10 سال ومبتکران

زیست کل نشر الگو ها وجامع تخته سیاه

برای آزمون همون تستای مارکدارم رو دوباره میزنم ولی وقتی منبع اولم تموم شد میرم سر وقت منبع دوم تا قبل عید همه درسا 3 بار دوره میشه بعد عید مرور و جمع بندی

----------


## ali_12

شما قلمچی هم شرکت میکنید؟

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## samasama

> شما قلمچی هم شرکت میکنید؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


Are safhe haye ghabl karname gozashtan

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## مينا

ببين خيلي خوبه  ها ولي خطت........خيلي ضايع ست

----------


## lvjqd

> شما قلمچی هم شرکت میکنید؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk



سلام

به قول دوست خوبمون يك تصوير گوياتر از ده استدلال هستش

http://forum.konkur.in/thread32731-7.html#post638682

----------


## saeedkh76

یه میلیووووووووووووننننننننن  نننننننننننننن برا برنامه ریزی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
میگم چرا پزشکا میان تو خط کنکور پس...........................................
با 10 تومن تا روز کنکور برات مینوشتم خودم...والاااااااااااااااا  ااااا :Yahoo (94): 
ر.ا:آغا شوخی کردم حالا پیام ندین برنامه بریزا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin 95

> ببين خيلي خوبه  ها ولي خطت........خيلي ضايع ست


خط من رو ندیدی خواهر من خودم خطاطم خخ

این خط مشاورمه و من اومدم با فونت کامپیوتر زیرش نوشتم تو به خط مشاور چی کار داری توضیحات من رو بخون که بالاش نوشتم غمت نباشه

----------


## Amin 95

> یه میلیووووووووووووننننننننن  نننننننننننننن برا برنامه ریزی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> میگم چرا پزشکا میان تو خط کنکور پس...........................................
> با 10 تومن تا روز کنکور برات مینوشتم خودم...والاااااااااااااااا  ااااا
> ر.ا:آغا شوخی کردم حالا پیام ندین برنامه بریزا


داداش گلم یه میلیون واسه برنامه ریزی نیست واسه هزینه کل مشاورمه عزیزم 

الان شما برو پیش همین جعفر قلی هزینه سالانش 2 تومنه

منم هزینم تا پای کنکور شد این گلم

----------


## Amin 95

> شما قلمچی هم شرکت میکنید؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


امروز مشاورم دید گفت اگه اون 30 تا درست که نرسیدی بهشون رو زده بودی الان 7000 بودی یه برنامه برام چیده فکر کنم بابید از خواب شبم هم بزنم واسه آزمون بعد گفته زیر 7000 نباید بیای خخ

----------


## nasrin-m

من که چیزی نفهمیدم چی به چیه :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Amin 95

این هفته دفتر برنامه ریزی بهم دادن خخ ذوق زدم اینم اسکن برنامه هفته چهارم

----------


## Amin 95

> من که چیزی نفهمیدم چی به چیه


میشه بگید با کدوم بخشش مشکل دارید من الان برنامه رو گذاشتم کفتن خطش بده 

اومدم توضیحاتش روز به روز کذاشتم 

دیکه مشکلش چیه؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

اینم توضیحات برنامه هفته چهارم

سه شنبه زیست خواندن تکنو(تایم اول

زیست خواندن تکنو(تایم دوم)

شیمی ساختار خواندن

فیزیک حرکت 30 تست 

هر روز 5 تست استوکیومتری

----------


## Amin 95

چهارشنبه 

عربی (طبق سر فصل آزمون)

زیست تکنو 60 تست 

شیمی ساختار 35 تست

فیزیک حرکت 30 تست

5 تست استو 

روز در میان قرابت و دستور

روز بعد قرابت و آرایه 

حداقل 5 تست حداکثر دست خودتونه

----------


## Amin 95

زیست گوارش خواندن فاز یک

احتمال 30 تست

ساختار 35 تست

دینی سر فصل آزمون

زیست گوارش خواندن فاز دو

خواص شیمی خواندن

فیزیک حرذکت 30 تست

و 5 تست شیمی استو مساله

و قرابت و دستور یا قرابت و آرایه روز در میون زوج وفردش کنید خخ

----------


## Amin 95

جمعه 

گوارش 60 تست

احتمال 30 تست

سینتیک 35 تست

عربی سر فصل آزمون

زیست تکنو 60 تست

خواص شیمی خواندن

فیزیک حرکت 30 تست

و 5 تست مساله استو

قرابت و دستور یا قرابت و آرایه بسته به خودتون

----------


## Amin 95

شنبه 

گوارش 60 تست

احتمال 30 تست

شیمی سینتیک 35 تست

دینی سر فصل آزمون

زیست تنفس خواندن

سینتیک 35 تست

فیزیک الکتریسته ساکن 35 تست

و کارهای روتین روزانه که تو پستای بالا گفتم 5 مساله شیمی و قرابت و دستور یا آرایه

----------


## Amin 95

یک شنبه

زیست خواندن تنفس

ریاضی آمار 50 تست

سینتیک 35 تست

عربی سر فصل آزمون

زیست جبرانی 

سینتیک یا خواص هر کدوم دوست دارید یا عقب موندید

فیزیک ساکن 35 تست

----------


## Amin 95

دوشنبه روز آخر برنامه که کل مفاد آزمون کانون 8 آبان تموم میشه

زیست تنفس 70 تست

آمار 50 تست

سینتیک 35 تست

عربی سر فصل آزمون

زیست جبرانی

سینتیک یا خواص 35 تست

فیزیک ساکن

----------


## samasama

> دوشنبه روز آخر برنامه که کل مفاد آزمون کانون 8 آبان تموم میشه
> 
> زیست تنفس 70 تست
> 
> آمار 50 تست
> 
> سینتیک 35 تست
> 
> عربی سر فصل آزمون
> ...


manzooraz vahed. nim vahed ina chi hast

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin 95

> manzooraz vahed. nim vahed ina chi hast
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


واحد به هر 90 دقیقه اجرای برنامه میگن وبیس اصلی کاره

نیم واحد منظور کارای خورده روزانه و روتین برنامست مثل همون روزی 5 مساله شیمی و قرابت ودستور

----------


## samasama

> واحد به هر 90 دقیقه اجرای برنامه میگن وبیس اصلی کاره
> 
> نیم واحد منظور کارای خورده روزانه و روتین برنامست مثل همون روزی 5 مساله شیمی و قرابت ودستور


pas alan onjae k balash onvan nadare vase kelas o madresast k shoma vahedaton gozashtin are?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin 95

> pas alan onjae k balash onvan nadare vase kelas o madresast k shoma vahedaton gozashtin are?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


بله کاملا درسته با نظر مشاورم برای زیست و شیمی میرم کلاس

و احتمالا مدرسه کنکوری که برای دخترای مرکزمون راه افتااده واسه پگسرا هم بذارن 

از طرفی کتابخونه مرکزمون داره ردیف میشه خخ

----------


## Amin 95

دوستان هر ابهامی دارید یا پ خ کنید یا پ ب 

یا این که همین جا بپرسید هر سه شنبه که اومدم بذارم برنامه جوابتون رو میدم

----------


## مينا

اقا Amin 95  اميدوارم ناراحت نشده باشيد كه گفتم خطتون ضايع است  منظوري نداشتم  ولي انگار بعضي ها ناراحت شدند :Y (534):

----------


## Amin 95

> اقا Amin 95  اميدوارم ناراحت نشده باشيد كه گفتم خطتون ضايع است  منظوري نداشتم  ولي انگار بعضي ها ناراحت شدند


اون قدر جنبه دارم مینای عزیز که سر این مسایل ناراحت نشم

اتفاقا خوش حالم شدم 

اسکار  وایبلد میگه وقتی همه مو افق منن یقین حاصل میکنم که دارم اشتباه میکنم

مرسی که دلت عین اسمت صافه و صادق 

آبگینه ای واقعا 

بازم انتقادی پیشنهادی بود بگو خواهر گلم

----------


## sako

> اون قدر جنبه دارم مینای عزیز که سر این مسایل ناراحت نشم
> 
> اتفاقا خوش حالم شدم 
> 
> اسکار  وایبلد میگه وقتی همه مو افق منن یقین حاصل میکنم که دارم اشتباه میکنم
> 
> مرسی که دلت عین اسمت صافه و صادق 
> 
> آبگینه ای واقعا 
> ...


آقا امین لطفا جواب پیاممو بده که چند روز پیش واست فرستادم

----------


## Amin 95

> آقا امین لطفا جواب پیاممو بده که چند روز پیش واست فرستادم


جوابتون رو دادم عزیز روز سه شنبه هم نمونه پر شده میذارم

----------


## Amin 95

اینم برنامه هفته 5 با حال و هوای کانون

بوی کانون آید همی خخ

----------


## Amin 95

اینم نمونه پر شده برنامه البته این هفته خیلی افت کردم سرما خوردم شدید 

پیشاپیش بد خطی و ناقص پر کردنش رو ببخشید به بزرگی خودتون

----------


## Amin 95

و اما توضیحات برنامه 

سه شنبه فیزیک ساکن 30 تست

آزمون غیر حضوری به علاوه تحلیلش

آمار واحتمال منتخب 40 تست

عربی هر روز 40 مین

زبان هر روز 30 مین

زبان ترجیحا ردینگ و کلوز

ادبیات قرابت و آراییه/قرابت و زبان فارسی روز در میان

----------


## Amin 95

چهارشنبه 

آزمون شیمی فار 
زیست وریاضی
اولی 40 تست منتخب مارک دار
دومی 30 تست

ادامه تحلیل وارزیابی آزمون غیر حضوری

عربی 40 مین 
فیزیکم ساکن 30 تست
مرور شیمی 2 ساختار وخواص

ادبیات طبق سر فصل آزمون تاریخ ادبیات ولغات خوانده شود

و قرابت و دستور یا قرابت وآرایه 

زبان 30 مین کلوز وردینگ

----------


## Amin 95

پنج شنبه 

زیست مرور

فیزیک حرکت مرور بشه

شیمی مرور

کلا امروز مروره

عربی همون 40 مین

زبان هم یه کلوز 2 ردینگ

----------


## Amin 95

جمعه

امروز صفا سیتیه صبح که آزمونید

عصر هم کارگاه دارم روش صحیح مطالعه دروس عمومی و اختصاصی

بعدشم استراحت خخ

----------


## Amin 95

شنبه فاز جدید برنامه

تحلیل آزمون دیروز

به علاوه شیمی استو خواندن و 15 تست(شما بیشتر بزنید همون 35 تا خوبه نرم کنکور)

و کارهای روتین برنامه که زبان بود و ادبیات قرابت و دستور یا آرایه

و عربی 40 مین

----------


## Amin 95

یک شنبه

زیست گردش خون خواندن

شیمی خواص خواندن

فیزیک ساکن 30 تست

دینی سر فصل آزمون

عربی 40 مین

زیست گردش خون ایستگاه دوم مطالعاتی 

شیمی استو 30 تست

ریاضی تابع خواندن

و کارهای روتین برنامه

----------


## Amin 95

دوشنبه 

زیتس قارچ خواندن

شیمی سینتیک 35 تست

فیزیک ساکن 30 تست

دینی سرفصل آزمون

عربی 40 مین

زیست گردش مواد 60 تست

شیمی استو 30 تست

ریاضی تابع 

و کارهای روتین برنامه

----------


## محمد رضا

> اینم نمونه پر شده برنامه البته این هفته خیلی افت کردم سرما خوردم شدید پیشاپیش بد خطی و ناقص پر کردنش رو ببخشید به بزرگی خودتون


-سلام...خیلی ممنونم و تشکر میکنم....ببخشید ممکنه خواهش کنم که لطفا نمونه خام همین برنامه که نقل قول گرفتم را در صورت امکان قرار بدید....ممنون میشم.

-ببخشید در این نمونه برنامه فقط دو درس عربی و زبان پر نشده !.......
-اگر همینطوری که دو درس عمومی ادبیات و دینی از تایم مطالعه و تایم و تعداد تست هر جلسه نوشتید ....لطفا یه مثال بزنید برای بنده از این دو درس عربی و زبان بصورت جداگانه برای تایم مطالعه و تایم و تعداد تست کار شده هر جلسه خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم.؟...برای عربی و زبان یه چیزی شبیه مثال زیر لازم دارم !....ممنون میشم.

مثلا: برای دینی نوشتید:  40 دقیقه خواندن درس و زدن 80 تست در 80 دقیقه......
یا برای ادبیات نوشتید: 45 دقیقه مطالعه با 15 تست قرابت و 15 تست آرایه یا زبان فارسی......

خیلی ممنون میشم و تشکر.
سربلند باشید.

----------


## Amin 95

> -سلام...خیلی ممنونم و تشکر میکنم....ببخشید ممکنه خواهش کنم که لطفا نمونه خام همین برنامه که نقل قول گرفتم را در صورت امکان قرار بدید....ممنون میشم.
> 
> -ببخشید در این نمونه برنامه فقط دو درس عربی و زبان پر نشده !.......
> -اگر همینطوری که دو درس عمومی ادبیات و دینی از تایم مطالعه و تایم و تعداد تست هر جلسه نوشتید ....لطفا یه مثال بزنید برای بنده از این دو درس عربی و زبان بصورت جداگانه برای تایم مطالعه و تایم و تعداد تست کار شده هر جلسه خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم.؟...برای عربی و زبان یه چیزی شبیه مثال زیر لازم دارم !....ممنون میشم.
> 
> مثلا: برای دینی نوشتید:  40 دقیقه خواندن درس و زدن 80 تست در 80 دقیقه......
> یا برای ادبیات نوشتید: 45 دقیقه مطالعه با 15 تست قرابت و 15 تست آرایه یا زبان فارسی......
> 
> خیلی ممنون میشم و تشکر.
> سربلند باشید.


روز سه شنبه میذارم به روی چشم

از طرفی عربی تو برنامم بود من نرسیدم اجرا کنم

برای زبان هم روزی یه کلوز ویه ردینگ

----------


## sajed76

سلام.ما که ریاضی هستیم چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## کتی ملیح

امین کو :Yahoo (117):

----------


## samasama

Man k farda azmoon nemiram hichi nakhondam vaghean narahatam

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## yaghma

> امین کو


*رفته گل بچینه*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hellion

حاجی اخراج شدی که ...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad.sa

این چرا اخراج شد؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GHZO7

خدایش بیامرزد...:troll (6):

----------

